

Mysql vs PostgreSQL? - rsa

which one do you prefer ? What are your experiences working with these databases in a web application ?
======
athiercelin
Postgresql.

I have been working with postgresql for more than 8 years now. I created
FPPostgreSQL a cocoa framework for Postgresql (the only one?).
(developer.flyingpigcorp.com)

What makes postgresql better? \- Better SQL features \- PL/SQL \- Stored
procedures \- Performances \- Configurations options.

As for web apps, mysql has "better" integration with many scripting languages,
but when it is time to select a DB you'll get pass the few integrations issues
you might have and focus on perf and features. Since acquisition by Oracle,
MySQL is getting better and better, but still my heart is with PG. PG will
deliver the performances you need.

Note: I just came back from while42 event in SF @ socialcam, and they use
mostly postgresql for the db work.

------
ksherlock
I started with MySQL and switched to Postgres. pl/sql, triggers, stored
procedures, etc were the main thing at the time (this was before MySQL 5).

It seems like Postgres gives you more power and flexibility at the expense of
slightly more work. Consider an auto-incrementing column. in MySQL, you just
create it as AUTO_INCREMENT. In postgres, you need to create a sequence
generator table (which is actually no extra work if you create the column with
a type of serial). But with postgres, you can have multiple auto incrementing
columns in a table. MySQL is limited to 1 AUTO_INCREMENT per table.

------
rc4algorithm
Check out MariaDB for an open source fork of MySQL. Oracle has handled MySQL
extremely poorly since they acquired it from Sun.

------
bmelton
I work primarily in Django, so I luckily don't have to care very much about
which one I'm using. That said, I usually prototype / develop against MySQL,
just because it is what I'm most familiar with, and deploy against PostgreSQL,
because I believe it to be more stable (when unattended).

Actually, if I'm being completely honest, MOST of what I deploy to is a mix of
Postgres and Oracle, but that wasn't asked, and I don't recommend Oracle to
anybody that isn't specifically selling on-prem solutions for Enterprise or
government customers.

